# How to choose VAG-COM scanner?



## Dmitri (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello,
I am trying to access the headlight range control (group 55). New to VAG-COM....Audi S4 2005 4.2, manufactured in 2004, VIN waupl68e95a098310. Several questions:

1. What will be better: to buy a USB cable and software ( my laptop has win 7) or to look for a scanner?

2. What protocols should be used with my car: "standard" OBD2 VAG COM or CAN-BUS?

3. May I trust ebay info or should I look for more reliable (= expensive) sources?

Many thanks!


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

Dmitri said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to access the headlight range control (group 55). New to VAG-COM....Audi S4 2005 4.2, manufactured in 2004, VIN waupl68e95a098310. Several questions:
> 
> 1. What will be better: to buy a USB cable and software ( my laptop has win 7) or to look for a scanner?


VAG-COM, now called VCDS is a system that consists of software that runs on your PC and an interface cable that connects between the computer and the car. A Scanner, usually refers to a device which is a stand alone hand held diagnostic tool. So, calling VAG-COM or VCDS a scanner is not an accurate description.

Which is better? Only you can determine whether or not you want to run a tool using your PC or whether you want a stand alone scan device.



> 2. What protocols should be used with my car: "standard" OBD2 VAG COM or CAN-BUS?


Protocols: There is no such thing as OBD2 VAG-COM. OBD2 is diagnostic standard implemented so that all cars would have a standard emissions based diagnostic system that could be interpreted by any diagnostic tool compatible with the standard as opposed to having to use a factory level scan tool. VCDS (VAG-COM) is a factory level scan tool that includes support for VW/Audi OBD2 coverage. As a factory tool, it goes beyond the OBD2 standard giving full access to all electronic modules in the vehicle, not just emissions related modules.

CAN-BUS: CAN-BUS is a hardware standard in the vehicle. All 2008 and newer cars in the US are required to use the CAN-BUS for OBD2 diagnostics by Federal Law. 



> 3. May I trust ebay info or should I look for more reliable (= expensive) sources?


As to trusting eBay: the wires found on eBay that say they are compatible with VAG-COM 409 or with VCDS-Lite are legitimate legal products. The quality of these is all over the place. Only you can determine what it is you will be getting. Should one of these meet your need, you would download VCDS-Lite in shareware mode and test to see that the wire is working with that software. When you determine that it is, then if you want complete access, you can purchase a license from Ross-Tech for $99. 

Any product on eBay stating that it is VAG-COM 5XX or higher compatible or is VCDS compatible is an illegal copy of our product. Again, the quality of these is all over the place and they have been known to brick ECUs - that is, they have been known to completely screw up the ECU during some access by the tool. 

Others will say they work fine but since you have asked the questions in the forum we (Ross-Tech) sponsor and in which we answer many questions, further discussion of the eBay illegal stuff is prohibited here. If you want further advice on illegal copies of our product, please take that discussion elsewhere. 

Our web site is easy to find: www.Ross-Tech.com. May I suggest you take a look at all the information on our web site and then make an informed decision as to what would work best for you.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 2, 2011)

*thanks!*

Hi Bearthebruce, thanks for detailed feedback! I have checked your website and still have a question on what protocol/standard should be applied to my car? You websites give 3 options: HEX-USB+CAN (USB)
HEX-COM+CAN (Serial)
KII-USB (USB)
which one shall I look for?
Next, I was confused by contradictive info on USB cables and Win 7 compatibility. I would prefer to use my laptop rather than scanner, the software seems to provide more options (?). I am trying to understand how to choose the right cable.
Thanks again!
Dmitri


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

Compatibility can be determined using our World Spec Compatibility Chart. Your Audi is an 8E platform as determined by the 7&8 digits of the VIN. From the chart, you can use either the HEX-USB+CAN, the HEX-COM+CAN or the KII-USB. What's the differenece? 

HEX-USB+CAN - works on USB port of the computer and covers all VAG models in the 1995 through 2011 model years. 

HEX-COM+CAN - works on a COM port (serial port) of the computer and covers all VAG models in the 1995 through 2011 model years. 

KII-USB - Enthusiast grade product - connects to the USB port of the computer - works on most VW cars from 1995-2005, works on most Audi cars from 1995 - 2003. Enthusiast grade product is not as robust in design and is intended for less frequent use than the HEX style interfaces. 

All of our products are fully compatible with Win7.


----------



## rdflesher (Dec 6, 2010)

*Continuance*

I hope you don't mind me sort of hi-jacking this response but I have a 2010 VW Paasat and want to change some settings, such as DRL, selt belt chimes, etc. Will this same approach work for me? The $99 software will allow me to diagnose errors and codes as well as changing and "enhancing" my VW experience?

Are there limitations to the $99 software as to what it can to?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

No, a 2010 Passat requires a direct CAN connection for diagnostics, something the $99 software for 3rd-party interfaces doesn't support at all. You need a Micro-CAN or a HEX-USB+CAN. 

-Uwe-


----------



## mk1nutt (Feb 12, 2009)

*stand alone scanner?*



> Only you can determine whether or not you want to run a tool using your PC or whether you want a stand alone scan device.


I want to Be able to read fault codes but I also really want to disable the seat belt chime and open the widows with the remote. My question is, can a stand alone code reader do this and if so what model? 

The reason I would prefer to go this route is that I currently do not own a working PC (I'm a Mac person) and don't want to instal the software on my work computer or fix my POS PC laptop. However, if going to PC route is the only way to disable the seat belt chime and make my windows go down with the remote, I'll likely look into fixing my laptop. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mk1nutt (Feb 12, 2009)

*Stand alone scanner*

Well, I just talked to my best friend/mechanic and his boss just got him a new scan tool called the Verus by Snap-On. It apparently does everything (for $10K it better), but I don't know if I can change code to disable the seat chime, etc. Anyone know if this will do it? I image it will, but we'll see. If I get a chance I'm going to try and plug it in and see what I can do this weekend. Anyone have experience with this? Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## mk1nutt (Feb 12, 2009)

*Stand alone scanner*

BTW the car in question is a '09 GTI TSI w/manual gearbox.


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

mk1nutt said:


> ...The reason I would prefer to go this route is that I currently do not own a working PC (I'm a Mac person) and don't want to install the software on my work computer...


I use an 8 year old 1 GHz MacBook with my HEX-USB+CAN cable, running Windows XP (Ver 2002/SP2) in "Boot Camp". This setup has worked for me just fine. Ross-Tech does not officially endorse using their VCDS with a Mac, but they won't deny that it works for most Macs running as a PC. Running a Virtual Windows program in the mac's native environment is more problematic, although some people do report success with that arrangement.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Guys, just spring for the real deal :thumbup:

A genuine Ross-Tech cable is one of the best purchases I've made in my life. There are so very few products in today's World that I feel are worth every cent I pay for them - VAG-COM is one of them!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> A genuine Ross-Tech cable is one of the best purchases I've made in my life. There are so very few products in today's World that I feel are worth every cent I pay for them - VAG-COM is one of them!












-Uwe-


----------



## mk1nutt (Feb 12, 2009)

*I think your right...*

Well it sounds like I'm just going to have to go for the VAG-COM. Snap-on unit doesn't do much with the VW, and I've been thinking of purchasing a small laptop specifically for tuning my rides anyhow... So I guess I'll just have to take the plunge.


----------

